# Welcome to the BHM/Both Weight Fiction Archive!



## agouderia

Welcome to the BHM/Both Weight Fiction Archive!

This is the main Archive for all fictional stories – from short vignettes to lengthy novels - focusing on Big Handsome Men (BHM) as well as large couples (Both) in realistic settings. All of them have weight and fat as their central themes – and plots from all walks of life of men or couples in the fat lane. The stories emphasize that fat men are interesting and convincing fictional protagonists, and as such try to contribute to size acceptance.

This is an Archive thread – so please do not post new stories in this Forum.

New story contributions are first posted in the Recent Additions Forum (https://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/recent-additions.32/) at top of the Library for better exposure. Comments on specific stories in this forum are encouraged and appreciated – where as multiple thread bumping is outlawed.


For stories with more specific – or extreme – themes, look into the Erotica Archive, Special Interests Archive (extreme weight, feederism, etc.) or Fantasy/Science Fiction Archive. Most storylines are of straight men: those featuring gay protagonists are marked as such.


----------

